# inshore.... offshore



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Took a few buddies out and had a pretty fair day.... We fished the north jetties early picking up 18 trout 2 reds 5 spanish mackerel.... 75% of the trout were caught on topwater, the rest on sand eels...... Went past the jetties about 2-3 miles, and saw a floating 55 gallon drum. Underneath was some chicken dolphin, which we ended up with 7 dorado... 1 Ling.... 2 state water snapper... under one floating drum..pretty cool... We stayed around the drum for about 2 hours catching triggers, spadefish, pompano etc.... Awesome day being that we did not have to run far at all to catch good fish... Thanks for reading Tommy261


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice catch! I have always wanted to venture out south of the bay a little, but have never pulled the trigger and done it.


----------



## trainwreck203 (May 10, 2005)

Nice fish! That is one heck of a day. What size boat were you running?


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*size boat*

I was running a 21 ft nautic star.... We usually run it about 15 miles offshore, but did not have to on this particular day... got to save as much gas as possible...lol.... To see dorado that close in to the jetties is just awesome.... Believe it or not my dad and I were on the jetties yesterday and saw about a 3 ft sailfish swim right next to the boat.... I know a lot of you would say " yeah right " but I saw the sail and bill of the fish, dad saw the same...


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

spanish mackerel good eating, lots of fish there


----------



## SUPERSAM (May 13, 2007)

Cool deal. Cant beat a trip like that.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Nice Trip Tommy.... I love days like that


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Very nice trip, thanks for the report!


----------



## msc (Feb 22, 2008)

What was in the drum?


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

to much fun


----------



## wingman (Dec 18, 2006)

I hope the drum was sticking out of the water far enough to see. Hate to hit that thing doin 40 knots?


----------



## nautic2200 (Jan 28, 2006)

Nice haul. Those Nautic Star boats are awesome. I have never been offshore in mine but I've been wanting to gice it a shot. Thanks for the report.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*drum*

The 55 gallon drum was a plastic drum that was cut in half; usually used as a drip pan for the ships... It had nothing but some rags in it and was visible from about 1/4 of a mile...


----------



## bwana (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice catch. You gotta love it when things fall into place like that.


----------



## spannymacker (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow!! NIce fish!! Sounds like tons of fun


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

sweet


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Dang son, you aren't takin' any prisoners!


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Nice Fish, What rig did you catch the Angel fish and Snapper on?


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

*fish*

nice catch


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*take no prisoners*

Kenny, you know me I am still mad at those fish.... I take no prisoners... It may be awhile before I am nice to them...


----------



## Rossbow (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice Ling!


----------



## cinnaman (May 14, 2006)

Hey Tommy, were you only using artificial on the Jetty? What else were you throwing at the barrel to catch the Ling? How many beverages did it take to complete the trip?

Can you help a brother out? Where are the pictures of the Mermaids? You know it was the 4th of July weekend!


----------



## cotton picker (Aug 28, 2006)

*what are you smoking*

you need to quit smoking that stuff on the water


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*pm sent*

pm sent to cotton picker....


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

That's the biggest freaking spade fish I have ever seen!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*spade fish*

Hey dolch, I caught a spadefish-angelfish last year that weighed 9lbs 6oz on a certified scale... The state record then was 10lbs.... bummer...


----------



## Top Kat (Mar 9, 2008)

That was a heck of a trip. Great job on the catch..


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

That ling looks delicious ...


----------



## redslayer (May 27, 2008)

def looks like you had a blast nice haul


----------



## catfishcrouch (Jun 5, 2008)

msc said:


> What was in the drum?


Chupacabra


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice catch and looks like alot of fun. Congratulations!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

kicked there arse!


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs (Jun 22, 2008)

dbarham said:


> kicked there arse!


HEY BARHAM WHAT HAPPENED TO THE WEST BAY REDS


----------



## wishiniwasfishin (Aug 12, 2005)

tommy261 said:


> .... Believe it or not my dad and I were on the jetties yesterday and saw about a 3 ft sailfish swim right next to the boat.... I know a lot of you would say " yeah right " but I saw the sail and bill of the fish, dad saw the same...


You won't get a "yeah right" from me. There was a 3 footer caught off the surfside jetty either last year or the year before.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*wishiniwasfishin*

yeah I have actually hooked up on a sailfish about 9 miles from the gal. jetties.... My wife and daughters all got to witness the leadering of about an 8 ft sail... I did not want to attempt to grab the fish being that I was in an 18 ft bay boat.... I was thinking the fish would go nuts once I grabbed the bill... I caught the sail on a dorado colored feather jig trolling about 7 mph.... I soon found out that sailfish actually come into shallower water during summer months.... Tommy261


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

PCB'S!



msc said:


> What was in the drum?


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

very nice pics and good times...thanks for the report


----------

